# Help in Learning/Staging--NYC



## JGui (Feb 28, 2017)

I only have two months left in NYC since I am a J1 visa holder and trainee. I currently work in one of JG's restaurants and I feel that I need to learn more elsewhere since doors shut quickly for learning where I am at. 

If you could help me stage at your restaurant, I would be more than happy to learn. I dont expect payment, I'd just like to be exposed more before I return home (philippines). I will be available on April 15-May 10th.

Thanks guys!


----------

